# New Adobe Flash Security Hole Means It's Time to Update Again



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Adobe announced an update to Flash on Tuesday that could stop hackers from stealing information via cookies.

The update applies to Flash 14.0.0.125 or earlier versions on Macs and PCs, meaning users should update to 14.0.0.145. Those who are unable to update to the current version can download Flash 13.0.0.231 here.

The Adobe announcement did not detail the possible risks, but Google security engineer Michele Spagnuolo explained on her blog that the flaw allows hackers to collect cookies from certain websites using Flash, thereby exposing user data.

Read More


----------

